# Some Hiking pics



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

A few hiking trips in the past month.  Some are cell phone pics.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some more.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. Gorgeous pics. I'm jealous. Not a lot of hiking to be had around here.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. If you are in Rockledge, you are about 100 miles from my hiking spot if you ever want to go on a trip!


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Where is it? With woods like that you probably live in North FL. If it's on the panhandle, I have friends up there and may be able to make a weekend out of it with dogs and kids, all of whom would love to hike this winter.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Central FL, right outside of Lake Wales, near River Ranch Acres on Hwy 60. The park we walk at is called Sumica. http://www.floridahikes.com/sumica

Also has primitive camping, but you have to apply for a permit to go camping. Has two nice camping spots. 

Dogs are supposed to be leashed FYI, but there is never anyone there.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

You have such a great group of dogs! What a cool place to go hiking, wish we had options like that closer to me!


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I used that link and actually found a couple of areas closer to home. They are rough terrain, but I think in the winter it would be doable. Also found one that looks awesome in Brandon near where my BFF lives with her lab. Thank you!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love the diverse group of dogs you have!!


----------

